# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Denkt dran, heute iss Muttertag

## Enrico

also nicht vergessen   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Vielleicht etwas herbe zum Mutter Tag....

[youtube:1gznedgr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVb53exj-hM[/youtube:1gznedgr]

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...als Forumsmudder haste dir doch gar keine Blümchen verdient, Enrice   ::

----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## walter

Wr haben heute bei Lalitas Mama angerufen und sie war sehr positiv überrascht. Haben noch einen draufgelegt: Lalita malt ihr ein Bild. 

Was tut man nicht alles für ..................................

----------


## Robert

Wird schwer den Tag zu vergessen, einen tag später bin ich nämlich dran  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Wird schwer den Tag zu vergessen, einen tag später bin ich nämlich dran


Wie ... ääh ... hast du auch Muttertag ...?   ::

----------


## Robert

Der Tag ist doch Muttertag, weil die wichtigste Frau des Landes Geburtstag hat....

----------


## Greenhorn

In den ganzen Schildkroeten-Schutz-Stationen wurden an diesem Tag Tausende von frisch geschluepften Meeresschildkroeten ins Meer entlassen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> In den ganzen Schildkroeten-Schutz-Stationen wurden an diesem Tag Tausende von frisch geschluepften Meeresschildkroeten ins Meer entlassen.


  ::  Sehr gut!

----------


## walter

Da freuen sich die Haie.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nö, bitte nicht

----------

